# Rusty Oil Pan bolts...striping the hex head



## VWforMe2 (Aug 12, 2009)

So I've got an oil pan I need to change and the hex head bolts on it are so rusty, they are crumbling when I try to take them off with an allen wrench.

before I spend like 10hrs under my car with breakfree, a hammer and some pliers, is there any other people out there that have delt with something like this? any tips?

thanks,
Rich


----------

